# IMPORTANT... FDA/Evangers



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

This was just posted on the Golden Retriever Forum and is very important .... and scary.

FDA Suspends Temporary Emergency Permit of Pet Food Maker


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So this means all evangers canned food or no? Yuck I just bought some yesterday from the mom & pop pet store in my area! Should I be returning them????!!!! Ugh horrible news!:frown:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I read it to be all their canned food. If it were me, I'd be returning it (with a copy of the article ) for a refund. I'd much rather err on the side of cautiousness.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you I am doing just this Monday its going back! Thank goodness I got EVO and California natural wet food also!!!!!!!!!! YIKES I am really upset with this news! I thought they were a great company what the heck has happened with them!:frown:


----------



## Winniesdad (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah I feel bad about this too. I've always liked Evangers and my dog loves it and is doing well on it. Oh well back it goes, I'm not taking any chances. I wonder if the FDA is just coming down on them for minor things or if there were actual major problems. I've never heard of any Evangers recall. Still I'm taking no chances and I'm done with Evangers for the forseeable future.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now I found this from Evangers in their defnese! This is getting confusing!

Evanger's Dog and Cat Food Company

I still am with this info. going on Monday for the return anyway! Better safe than sorry! But they do have a good defense UGH!!!!!!!!!:frown:


----------



## Winniesdad (Nov 25, 2008)

Interesting. The FDA can be pretty draconian on petty things and then surprisingly lax on major issues. They will go the extra mile to ban natural substances like Comfrey and Chapparal because if severely misued they can have detrimental effects but will allow horrendous side effects from anything the big drug companies produce. 

I dunno where I stand here...I guess I'll await more info.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

When I go to the Mom and Pop store tommorrow to either get a refund or exchange which is fine I will get EVO canned I wonder what they will say ha! I will post anything that I find out! They may not even know about this and since Evangers is saying no recall I wonder if they will even let me but I will go and if they don't I will then have to throw it out I guess. But I would imagine since I go their enough they will let me replace with another product! This is still confusing hate to say a good companies gone bad! I have also emailed them and I am thinking of calling tommorrow and hear what they have to say!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok I wrote to the company and this is what I wrote and thier response!
I have 6 cans of your wet food I think I should return them. Things like this FDA report are what scares me. I have 4 dogs and love them too much for this type of horrible news going about! I don't know what to think here! I love that your an Illinois based company and your a quality food I thought! Gosh this is so disturbing
Their response~
Thank you for your concern. As part of our normal procedure, we routinely check random cans from each batch. The FDA did not find botulism in any of our food. However, since the risk of botulism in improperly canned food is the reason that the FDA regulates all canneries in the US or that manufacture food for consumption in the US, they include the warning about botulism in every statement that they make with regard to the canning industry. They do so whether there is any risk of botulism at the cannery referred to or not.



I am attaching a copy of our response to the FDA below. It addresses the issue quite clearly. The FDA did not issue a recall on our food, which they would have done immediately if there had been any risk of improperly cooked food leaving our plant.



I hope that this adequately addresses your concerns. Please do not hesitate to call me if you have any questions or concerns.



Sincerely,



Cynthia

Office Manager

Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Co., Inc.

Phone: (847) 537-0102 Fax: (847) 537-0179

[email protected]


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

also found this!

Evanagers Manager posts on Itchmo – Very informative ! 

Evanger's Dog and Cat Food Co. Inc.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I returned my canned food with no problems. The manager at my mom & pop store said not to take chances and was happy to give me back my money but I did spend it all back buying EVO canned and some doggy yourt haha I paid more haha!:redface:


----------

